# DeWalt 18V batteries



## andybuildz (Jan 19, 2007)

Digger1799 said:


> I think I will try to return them and see if a new set is better.
> 
> Any ideas as to why the Circular saw eats them up?


Not really, but the same thing happens to mine...all I can say is to do what I do...buy your batteries on Ebay...I got some pretty good deals there for two packs (new). I just scored a 2pac for $85 + $15 for shipping. Can't really beat that.
I had to bite the bullet today and succum to bringing my DW jig saw in to the repair shop for the 3rd time...ugh. The owner told me he fixed more of the same saw than he'd like to admit. Been using that guy for a long time and I trust him. Wasn't in the position to buy the new Bosch cordless 36V so I spent the $50 to fix the DW corded for now....grrrrrrrrrr.
Been spending far more money than I should this past winter so its just make do till spring.
Good luck
andy...


----------



## Hammer and Nail (Feb 8, 2007)

*Junk Batteries*

I can tell you I have thousands of dollars in DEWALT equipment at one time they had a decent product .But not anymore and there warranty and tech support is non existant.There batteries are by far the worst and they dont last I feel I can be considered almost a expert opinion being that we have literally hundreds of assorted Dewalt tools and I am very familiar with there products.I WOULDNT BUY ANOTHER DEWALT TOOL IF THAT WAS ALL THAT WAS LEFTON THIS PLANET" I WOULD RATHER CUT OR DRILL BY HAND."Unfortunately I now am stuck with this crap because of our original investment its tough to throw out the tool when you are blowing through batteries and even brand new Batteries That cost between 70 and 80 dollars instead of the cost of a new drill, sawzall,but we are now and we are trying other brands including Bosch,Ridgid,Millwaukee,So far RIDGID has the best waranty and has put some thought in there product including keeping the reverse switch away from the trigger.Your Right ANDY it is Junk


----------



## andybuildz (Jan 19, 2007)

H&N
Shoot me an Email. My addy is in my website.


----------



## Tonkadad (Jun 22, 2005)

I was at my local tool store and they had a DeWalt rep there and I asked him what was up with the 18 volt batteries lately. He said that they have been out since 2004 (XRP's) and it's possible they are old. They are supposed to be good for 800-1000 charges.

There is a manufacture date on the top of the batt engraved starting with the year and then 2 more digits for the week of manufacture. If its around 2 years he said take it back to authorized dealer and they should replace it.

I will let you know how it goes.


----------

